# DOOA Maru Slice Of Nature



## Deano3 (29 Apr 2021)

Made a visit to horizon aquatics today, such a brilliant shop full of inspiration and couldnt resit buying one of these to have as a tiny terrarium with some moss etc have loads of questions as new to trying this.

Would christmas moss and maybe anubias or buce be ok in here if give it a squirt every so often ? And should i use rain water so dont get water calcium stains on the glass. Will have to use some sort of bottle to collect rain water . 

Also will it be ok with just a bit of day light ? Origionally wanted in bedroom but wont get any light on shelf where i wanted it.

As said totally new to this and lookinh forward to having this in bedroom or kitchen.

Help is appreciated 
Dean




Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (3 May 2021)

Any advice as may start this week  be using tropica aquasoil not sure to put stones underneath aswel .

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 May 2021)

There is a DOOA recommended spray guessing its expensive though


----------



## aec34 (3 May 2021)

I’ve got this next to my desk at work with cheap second hand usb light plugged into computer. Pebbles are marble chips, sample bag from aggregates supplier. I water and mist with rain water every day or so. Still alive after a few weeks... Really pleased with it - just have a go!


----------



## John q (3 May 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> There is a DOOA recommended spray guessing its expensive though


I'm sure you could make your own spray with some rain water and a very dilute fertiliser mix added, you could also add some mint leaves to the mix keep the aphids away.

Can't find the exact contents of Dooa spray but this is an excerpt from their aqua journal.

"But the emerged leaves of aquatic plants are so delicate, and they may have leave scorch when nutritious elements are too dense. WABI-KUSA MIST is mainly composed with nitrogen, which is absorbed easily from the leaf, and controlled to have optimum density of nutrients not to have a leaf scorch. Spraying WABI-KUSA MIST every day enough to wet the leaves of Wabi-Kusa is also effective to repel pest insects like aphids with a fragrance of refreshing mint".









						MAKE & KEEP ‘Liquid fertilizers for aquatic plants in 2 types’ | NEWS | DOOA
					

Liquid fertilizers for aquatic plants in 2 types; One for aquatic plants and the other for emerged plants to keep them nice and healthy




					dooa.jp


----------



## Deano3 (4 May 2021)

Sorry for late reply thanks for responses, yeah i need to collect some rain water some how  and think I will but some of the dooa spray or will i not even need the rain water ? The dooa spray must be soft and not leave water marks i imagine. Or will i need water to moisten the soil.

May have a go this week , going to use aquasoil on bottom still unsure if to put something larger underneath then a nice rock and add some Christmas moss and maybe some anubias and buce then give a mist and place on windowsill and hopefully ok as really want in a place with a lot less light , maybe even add springtails in future 

Dean



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (4 May 2021)

Hi all,


John q said:


> WABI-KUSA MIST is mainly composed with nitrogen, which is absorbed easily from the leaf, and controlled to have optimum density of nutrients not to have a leaf scorch.


Probably a very dilute solution <"based on urea"> (CO(NH2)2), it is less likely to cause leaf scorch, as long as it has a <"low biuret content">. The advantage is that it isn't an ion like NH4+ or NO3- and that makes it less likely to cause leach scorch as it isn't "salty".

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 May 2021)

My tap water is very soft and anything in jars /emmerse l just spray with taken from top of the tank water.Thinking about there will be a small amount of fertiliser in it?. Not suffered scorch and most plants do well


----------



## dw1305 (5 May 2021)

Hi all, 


PARAGUAY said:


> l just spray with taken from top of the tank water.Thinking about there will be a small amount of fertiliser in it?.


I guess that will supply enough nutrients. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Deano3 (7 May 2021)

my water is extremely hard i think due to marks around the water level so dont want to use that, do you think rain water will be needed to wet the soil then use the dooa mist after that ?
i will have to come up with something to catch water maybe a cut in half milk carton hopefully gets no bugs etc 

what is the best plants to remove from my aquarium that will survive out of water, was hoping Christmas moss as have plenty and maybe some buceaphlandra or anubias and maybe 1 stem plant like ludwigia or hra  or do i go all epiphyte plants ?

thanks for all info
dean


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2021)

John q said:


> "But the emerged leaves of aquatic plants are so delicate, and they may have leave scorch when nutritious elements are too dense. WABI-KUSA MIST is mainly composed with nitrogen, which is absorbed easily from the leaf, and controlled to have optimum density of nutrients not to have a leaf scorch. Spraying WABI-KUSA MIST every day enough to wet the leaves of Wabi-Kusa is also effective to repel pest insects like aphids with a fragrance of refreshing mint".


I did buy one of these and used a couple of times on my terrarium, it is very minty indeed!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 May 2021)

Deano3 said:


> my water is extremely hard i think due to marks around the water level so dont want to use that, do you think rain water will be needed to wet the soil then use the dooa mist after that ?


Missed this bit, my water is hard too, I purchased some distilled water no watermarks so far!


----------



## Deano3 (8 May 2021)

Will collected rain water be ok to wet the soil? Or i can buy RO water for cheap from horizon when go to buy the dooa spray and you think the plants from my tank will survive.

Thanks just new to emerged growing 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (10 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Deano3 said:


> Will collected rain water be ok to wet the soil?


Yes, absolutely fine. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Deano3 (11 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes, absolutely fine.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks darrel, will ro water work just as well and leave no water marks as need to pop to horizon and got nothing to catch rain water at the minute so may be easier to buy a few litres when there ?

You think buce and moss from my tank will survive ?

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (11 May 2021)

Hi all, 


Deano3 said:


> got nothing to catch rain water at the minute so may be easier to buy a few litres when there ?


Yes it just needs to be soft water, it doesn't matter where it came from, or how it was deionised. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Deano3 (11 May 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yes it just needs to be soft water, it doesn't matter where it came from, or how it was deionised.
> 
> cheers Darrel


Thanks mate i thought so just wanted to make sure, i think will try set up this week will try not to add to much water, going to add some stones in bottom i think just road stones but surely wont matter.

Should plants straight from the aquarium he ok you think like Christmas moss and buce and maybe rotala?

As i said i dont have a light for this so will be in shaded area but may put on window cill during the day hoping survives ok and maybe add some springtails at some point. Thanks for help so far appreciate it 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jun 2021)

Hi Dean. If your not going to utilise a powered light source I would definitely opt for a bright location near but perhaps not in a window.
I found the dooa spray very inexpensive as you use so little. I bought two bottles originally and don’t think I even used half a bottle whilst I had my terrarium up and running.
I would save the hassle ref. the water your going to add and just add a splash of tank water. You don’t need a lot with the lid on and daily misting with the dooa spray they really do maintain the moisture and humidity. I only added extra water to my terrarium once to dampen the substrate further.
Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Deano3 (26 Aug 2021)

Never updated this sorry, been very busy lately but hope to be a more active member. Ended up getting some moss from aquarium and a buce and squirt every week or so and seems to be fine always wet maybe to wet and always humid what is annoying as cant see in, can see algae in soil as on windowsill but hoping to get a tiny light for this so dont need on window sill and hopefully wont he as bad. 

Only squirt with dooa spray rarely when i remember but as i said so humid is never dry.

Anyway a few pics and its growing fast the moss.

Thanks dean







Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aec34 (26 Aug 2021)

This is lovely! I get a lot of condensation in my wabi pot on the windowsill at the mo since it gets pretty warm being (allegedly) summer - try leaving the lid off for a bit in the evenings? But as you say a little light may solve this.


----------



## Deano3 (15 Nov 2021)

Quick update this little thing is so easy, i do want a little light soon but no rush currently i spray with dooa spray once every week or so and that is it, it just sits on windowsill in kitchen or on a small table just give a trim today.


----------



## ScareCrow (15 Nov 2021)

Very nice. Looking back at previous pictures the buce seems to be growing quite quickly.


----------



## dean (6 Mar 2022)

Would one of these ikea lamps work ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Mar 2022)

dean said:


> Would one of these ikea lamps work ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Well worth a try!


----------

